# Warning: This Is A "put Your Drink Down" Post.



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well Last Fathers day weekend was interesting....To say the Least.

Firstly Wolfwood and KB had 80 plus people at Wolfwood to witness the Reaffirming of thier vows in front of family and freinds. It was a wonderful ceremony. Very special and not to be out done!

The Hootbob clan was present as well as the Egregg57's, and Of course Wolfwood, KB and some SOB'ers too! Not to mention relatives, neighbors and family.

The weather was good but over cast. Hootbob turned out some mouth watering ribs and everyone brought a little something which proved to turn the 4 food tables set up into a veritable Buffet of collosal proportion. Everything was absolutely delicious. From Devilled Eggs to Shrimp Cocktail there must have been nearly every type of popular food there. And the Desserts?! Uh!!

Anyway...on to the debauchery.....

I was given the honor of securing fireworks for the festivities.







Hmmmm There maybe a change in the person aquiring them next year.......

Let me explain.

The food was enjoyed, drink was passed merrily around. There was music and merriment! The kids, both young and old were looking forward to capping the evening off with a fireworks display put on by your's truly..Outbackerman.

The sun faded into twilight and darkness came. The stage was set. The lights in the huge Tent set up on the back side of the Wolfwood estate were extinguished.

I positioned my carefully chosen munitions near the pond a safe 50' or so from the tent and 150 from Wolfwood itself. Now these weren't fire crackers people. I am talking tubes here. The stuff that has rockets and blossoms into multi colored willows and bursts.

The kids were giddy. The ceremonial bonfire was lit. And family and freinds of all ages gathered to see the sight. The fuse was lit and with a Woosh the first bursts lit the sky. after the first 6 tubes were done there was applause and shouts for more.

So succuming to peer pressure I lit the next fuse and stepped away. The first rocket left no sweat, but on its way out it tipped the launcher and the next round went screaming to the left and burst in the tall grass 10' away from KB and the group near the fire pit. Oh CRAP!!!! the second left the tube cleanly and zeroed in on the tent hitting the top soundly, ricocheting into the night and bursting!!

General Quarters, General Quarters ALL HANDS MAN YOUR BATTLE STATIONS!! Number three AWAY! It flew to the right and into the grass near the pond and burst with a ball of color.

Now the launcher had found her. Wolfwood. Standing thier in her Celtic Woman T-Shirt drink in her hand half a dozen freinds gathered around her. Here eyes like saucers, mouth agape, seemingly moving in slow motion heading for the safety of the tent interior. FIRE!

Her Matrix like maneuver was no match for the blinding speed of Outbackermans Wolfie-seeking munition of mayhem.

The rocket left the tube screaming just inches above the ground. It made contact with the tent directly behind her and her group, bounced back and burst in the midst of them lighting the group up like some glittered disco groupies from years gone by.

There was running, screaming, there was chaos......and then...... It was quiet.









Wolfie stood there amid the carnage. Shock and Awe apparent on her face. Tina my DW was fine asd was the kids...but what of Wolfie? To my relief appearing in the midst of the smoke and debris was Wolfie.

Whew! She's alive!! I hugged her apologized profusely and we began to check for wounded.

The fires were extinguished. Fingers toes and hair were counted and much to my releif there were no injuries. After a moment, a sigh of releif, and the changin' of some underclothes there was much laughter.

With still half my arsenal left we needed to take some preventative measures. I am happy to say that there were no more errant missles, rockets, bursts, fires or frenzies. The rest of the show was bright, colorful and well enjoyed by all.

Yup...Wolfie sure knows how to have a Party!! It was a grand time!! I think I'll go next year! The grass should be back by then......Whatda ya think Wolfie?









Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great story Eric!! You set the stage very well...A breath holding story for sure








I only wish I had been there to witness the look on wolfie's face myself








no photos??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Normally in a situation like this I would be asking for pictures...but I think I want VIDEO this time!!!!!









Glad to hear it turned out OK and there were no injuries.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish someone had a camera. But if anyone did I am sure it would have ended up on the ground while its owner ran in Horror!

Eric


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Read like a scene from 'America's Funniest Videos!' Did you begin the show with, "Hey y'all, watch this!"?









I vote for Gandalf to do the fireworks next time...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I was on the end of my seat throughout the tale, first for the joy and beauty of the day, then for the excitement. What a grand finale! Congratulations, Wolfie & KB!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*!!! ROTFLMAO !!!*

Jeez, Eric! You do like to live dangerously, don't you!

It's a good thing for you, Judi likes you so much. Although, for the life of me, I can't figure out why!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Good story and glad no one was hurt. Reminds me of this video:
fetch


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The video was funny. Glad everyone is ok.... Fireworks are DANGEROUS!!!! Maryland banned them and I dont blame them. Every year we fly people to the hand center and the burn center from fireworks. Please be carefull.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

And doesnt it figure- for the first time, there aren't 6 firemen at this rally...!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They would have been the ones the furthest away with there families







if they had been there. Seen to many Murphy s Law things happen.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> They would have been the ones the furthest away with there families
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I knew where it was headed as I was reading. I only wish i could have been there to see it. Behind a blast wall of coarse. Come along kiddies over here looks a little safer.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just goes to show what happens when we let AE's handle explosives, and now you all know why the US Navy has an "ordnance certifictation" program, ensuring that all who handle ordnance KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING! 









I had visions of another Oriskany Fire as I read this.

Eric, you should know better. Luckily, no one was hurt.....this time. Please be careful. While my brothers in NH could use the job security, no body wants to see anyone hurt, maimed or killed.

Off my soap box now.









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> I wish someone had a camera. But if anyone did I am sure it would have ended up on the ground while its owner ran in Horror!
> 
> Eric


that would have just added to the humor of the video....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah - this is a "put your drink down" thread alright. Of course, I believe my drink ended up ground into the dirt under at least 1 chair, maybe a pile of them, that night.

1st, let me say that this is only humorous now because nobody and nothing got hurt. Let me also say that Eric did EVERYTHING he could have and behaved absolutely appropriately at the time (although I don't recall seeing him cry like a baby). I don't believe _my_ eyes were any bigger than his







! That being said, I have reminded him several times that when I asked him to "own" the fireworks display, I also told him how much they scare me and that there were no others, besides my BIL and himself, who I would trust to be safety-conscious enough to manage this at this event. OK. And with _THAT_ having been said - this will *NEVER* happen again !!! ... unless Eric volunteers HIS yard & home next time









Yes - the event was wonderful and Tina (SuperMom / Eric's DW) was invaluable in our actually pulling this day off. The gathering of friends and relations was breathtaking. Wolfwood was 'dressed to the 9s' and shone with all her glory (thanks HootBob & family for ALLLLLLLLL the work you did!!!!) and the the day was simply amazing. Kathy and I did recommit ourselves with 80 of our nearest and dearest standing by (ok - 81.... Doxie was on the phone) and, when the pro-photos are released to us, not only will they prove we were there (neither of us remembers much of the day) but we will be happy to share them with those who are interested. Just let us know.

btw, Eric - the Fireworks Consumer Safety flyer is still here. Any interest in reading it?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Once again my friend, congrats! A special day a long time coming







. 
We have heard of Fireworks at gatherings and functions, but Eric has rewrote the book! He's very lucky that you, KB,







,nor Wolfwood were hurt. He'd have to go into hiding!









So glad it all turned out okay and everyone is fine!

Thank you for letting me have the honor of listening the ceremony on the phone, it was the next best thing to being there


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Once again my friend, congrats! A special day a long time coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um....actually....I think he has. Haven't seen him for awhile









As for your being on the phone....I'm still grinning ear to ear and the battery is still recharging. It was just too cool to be connected across the country!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Once again my friend, congrats! A special day a long time coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um....actually....I think he has. Haven't seen him for awhile









As for your being on the phone....I'm still grinning ear to ear and the battery is still recharging. It was just too cool to be connected across the country!
[/quote]








Not as cool as it was be on the listening end!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like we missed a real heckuva celebration!
always good to celebrate love...and safety (ahem!)

Bob


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Bump for the noobs who need a good laugh...







and









(Thanks, Dox!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

oh...yeah.....thanks, Doxie


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Geez Louise (or is it Thelma?) - yall are never without tales of excitement are you? Do you EVER have a boring day? Congrats on living thru the excitement and commitment


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Great Story.........Glad no one got Hurt..............

Note to self ......stay away from Outbackers fireworks displays...........


----------

